# Speculations based on Exodus.



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 29, 2008)

Last night I was reading through Exodus and then it jumped out at me that Pharaoh's whole political and religious order was at stake hence his resistance of Moses and God through 9 plagues. The Egyptians believed Pharaoh was God and Pharaoh/ Pharaohs themselves perpetuated this myth as a means to keep power, hence the state and religion was merged into a satanic hybrid. Because of this is Pharaoh acquiesced to Moses, he would basically be stating that the whole Egyptian order was based on a lie.

In addition, the other insights I gleaned is that there is a limit to what people will stand in tyrrants, hence after God slew the first born of Egypt, Pharaoh knew that the consensus of Egypt would be against him and that if he didn't let the Israelites go, the people would overthrow him and let them go themselves irrespective of the religious and political order.

I think Exodus has some powerful insights for politicians and the masses.

1. Build your political order with Christ as the foundation.

2. Trust not in princes, be wary of whom you select to be your leader. Godly men bring blessings, ungodly men bring curses/plagues.

3. Be wary of the oppressed in your country. They love to snitch to the Most High for deliverance. To prevent snitching, ensure they have full protection under the law.

4. Never engage in a war of aggression. God doesn't care about patriots, He cares about His people.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 29, 2008)

Egypt political order and life went thus.

1. Chose lying foundations for their state which led to

2. mass idolatry which led to

3. Unjust laws which led to

4. Oppression of a minority which led to

5. The minority praying to God for deliverance which led to

6. God wreaking havoc and judgment to deliver the above said minority.

The same parallel is found when Israel was cast out of the land, as well when judgment came upon the Babylonians, Persians etc. Even the most Godly nation can apostatize and chose lying foundations for a new order never mind the old framework remained. This is what happened when Rome change from a republic to an empire.


----------

